# Best climate in Mexico



## amphius (Jan 22, 2020)

Where in Mexico has the most pleasant climate?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

amphius said:


> Where in Mexico has the most pleasant climate?


Define 'pleasant'. Hot? Cool? Humid? Dry? Lots of people will rightly claim the best climate is where they live, but that just means they like the climate there best.


----------



## amphius (Jan 22, 2020)

TundraGreen said:


> Define 'pleasant'. Hot? Cool? Humid? Dry? Lots of people will rightly claim the best climate is where they live, but that just means they like the climate there best.


I prefer dry. The Baja is dry, but is it too hot in summer? I imagine it is similar to California, but possibly much hotter.


----------



## JamesNichols (Jan 14, 2020)

Hows the climate on their capital city (Mexico city)? Have anyone living or have visit there?


----------



## amphius (Jan 22, 2020)

I've read the Sea of Cortez coast of the Baja can get too hot in summer. Does anyone know if there is a difference between he two coats, Cortez and Pacific?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

About 5000 ft elevation seems best for many expats. Higher can get pretty cool in winter, and lower can get hot in the summer. Coastal areas can be too humid, and sometimes too hot. Guadalajara might be a good starting point, with explorations in the surrounding areas.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

amphius said:


> I've read the Sea of Cortez coast of the Baja can get too hot in summer. Does anyone know if there is a difference between he two coats, Cortez and Pacific?


The Pacific side is much cooler.


----------



## amphius (Jan 22, 2020)

TundraGreen said:


> The Pacific side is much cooler.


Is it only cooler on the actual coast, or generally cooler even a bit inland on the Pacific side? I was looking at plots of land, and I saw something that looked interesting a few miles inland, in a nice looking vineyard area on the Pacific side, in northern Baja.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

amphius, California is very long and has a zillion micro climates so same weather as California means nothing. It varies from north to south and east to west and with altitude as well...


----------



## amphius (Jan 22, 2020)

citlali said:


> amphius, California is very long and has a zillion micro climates so same weather as California means nothing. It varies from north to south and east to west and with altitude as well...


I realise that. I suppose I mean Southern California, and not too far from the Pacific. If the climate of the west side of the Baja is similar, and not significantly hotter, I think that makes it an attractive climate (notwithstanding climate change that could turn both regions into a furnace). Does anyone here know how the two regions, Baja and Pacific Southern California, compare climate-wise?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

There is a whole lot more to worry about than the climate when you buy land in Mexico. Beware of ejidos, communal land, land close to the border or the sea if you are not a citizen here. In the US all you need is money and make sure you have access to water , in Mexico there are more things to worry about.


----------



## amphius (Jan 22, 2020)

citlali said:


> There is a whole lot more to worry about than the climate when you buy land in Mexico. Beware of ejidos, communal land, land close to the border or the sea if you are not a citizen here. In the US all you need is money and make sure you have access to water , in Mexico there are more things to worry about.


I know that foreigners buying land near the border or the sea needs to be owned by a bank-administered trust, which is not great, since I suspect any new (anti-foreigner) government might find it quite easy to change the law to confiscate property. And I wonder what would happen if the bank went bust. 

Do some unscrupulous people try to sell ejidos land to foreigners that they do not actually own?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Ejido land is sold , sometimes there is no problem and sometimes there is and sometimes there is n t any to start with and then problems start later.. It all depends on the ejido..
Yes there are lots of people selling land that does not belong to them and not only the ejidos.. when there are several heirs to a property it can be tricky.. You have to have a good notario who can check out the land ownership carefully.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> Ejido land is sold , sometimes there is no problem and sometimes there is and sometimes there is n t any to start with and then problems start later.. It all depends on the ejido..
> Yes there are lots of people selling land that does not belong to them and not only the ejidos.. when there are several heirs to a property it can be tricky.. You have to have a good notario who can check out the land ownership carefully.


It is quite common to see signs on property saying "Not for sale, not for rent". That used to confuse me. I could understand "for sale" or "for rent signs" but why "Not for sale, not for rent". Finally I figured out that people try to sell or rent land they do not own often enough that owners put signs up to prevent it. If someone sells something they don't own, it is a problem not only for the buyer but also for the true owner.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> It is quite common to see signs on property saying "Not for sale, not for rent". That used to confuse me. I could understand "for sale" or "for rent signs" but why "Not for sale, not for rent". Finally I figured out that people try to sell or rent land they do not own often enough that owners put signs up to prevent it. If someone sells something they don't own, it is a problem not only for the buyer but also for the true owner.


Interestingly - we had breakfast yesterday with a close friend. She has been trying to sell her (beautiful) house for three years. This week a 'friend of a friend' made her a low-ball verbal offer. In her mind it is a real possibility. (It is a lot of money even by US standards). This morning while browsing the internet I came across a new real estate listing for our friend's house and the asking price is the exact same low-ball figure she received ! The listing looks legit, 30 or so color photos etc. Something seems 'fishy' to me...

There is another house for sale in our community and I also came across a listing for it on the internet this morning. It is an incredible house. The listing also included something like 30 color photos etc. BUT - across one of the photos are the words - "This house is NOT for sale". (Even though it really is, and has been for quite some time). Does that mean that the owners have gone through the trouble of posting a listing attempting to 'hurt' some sort of 'rogue' marketing of their house ?

We have lived in our house for many years now and I STILL come across old listings for it on the internet. In fact - this morning I saw an agent's page which included our house (not currently for sale) and several other houses which are not for sale as well (they have sold during the time we have lived here).

Yes - in Mexico - real estate is not always what it appears.


----------



## NinaFII (Mar 3, 2020)

JamesNichols said:


> Hows the climate on their capital city (Mexico city)? Have anyone living or have visit there?


I never lived there, but made MANY visits for work in every season over 20+ years. 
I always found the climate extremely pleasant: never freezing cold, stinking hot, or uncomfortably humid, even during the rainy season. 
The climate is very similar to San Francisco, where I lived for the better part of a decade, rarely needed to turn on the heat, and didn't have, or ever miss having, aircon. Main difference is that the rainy seasons are the opposite: the colder months (Oct - May) in SF, and the warmer months (May - Oct) in MC.
The bad news: the air in Mexico City is highly polluted, with the air quality among the worst cities in the entire world. Also, like San Francisco, it's subject to sporadic earthquakes, one of which in my lifetime (I'm 68) was highly fatal & destructive.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

I love Mexico City - but like many other places on earth that is a very broad label. The climate in Santa Fe can be much different than that on Reforma near the Angel. In both locations I have experienced bone chilling frigid temps. And along Reforma it can get quite toasty (you need a hat in either case). 

Personally I think Mexico City is having trouble shaking off its pollution rep. We live (very) near there and we just don't see it. Much worse are the agricultural burns outside the city. We have a standing 'joke'. Seems every time we drive into Mexico City (which may be a dozen or so times a year) - we look up at the brilliant blue sky and say - another beautiful day in Mexico City.

edit : and as far as earthquakes go - the likelihood of that is (apparently) much less than a pandemic infection.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

amphius said:


> I know that foreigners buying land near the border or the sea needs to be owned by a bank-administered trust, which is not great, since I suspect any new (anti-foreigner) government might find it quite easy to change the law to confiscate property.


That's not really likely. Foreigners bring a lot of money to the economy in Mexico. They would be shooting themselves in the foot if they started confiscating legally purchased property.


----------



## Lawgrrl (Apr 24, 2015)

RVGRINGO said:


> About 5000 ft elevation seems best for many expats. Higher can get pretty cool in winter, and lower can get hot in the summer. Coastal areas can be too humid, and sometimes too hot. Guadalajara might be a good starting point, with explorations in the surrounding areas.


We've been very happy in Guadalajara for two years now. YMMV.


----------

